Why doesn't HN get the hackernews.com domain? - United857
======
samweinberg
Because it's taken.

~~~
United857
I know that -- I mean, has YC tried to buy the domain from the current owner?

~~~
pg
If this were a startup that was trying to grow as fast as possible, it would
be a good idea to own the domain. It would make the site easier to find. But
we're not trying to grow, so we don't want to make HN easier to find.

------
Mz
It's a filter to try to keep the riffraff down to a dull roar. It's a litmus
test that helps weed out nonhackers.

\-- The RiffRaff

------
kissmd
imho: sorry guys, hn is not about links or users. this is a lead generator
site to collect professional startups for ycombinator cycles. they already
have too much application every year, so there is no need to broadening the
market. this is much simpler than updating a very good blog. imho.

